# Autumn Dreaming - Forster 18/19/20 May



## Peril

Right next to k-boat base #1 too, I see.

I'm in this for sure.


----------



## Dillo

Sounds good and I too am interested. Have pencilled in the date already    .

Rod


----------



## justcrusin

Count me in for this one, 
Ill start acumulating poppers now  the GF thinks i live at BCF and only visit home anyway :lol:

Are these dates a definate and the camp site. It looks good on the net. If Eddie has locked it in i'll ring an book tomorrow

Cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G

I'll try to make this one. Cant wait to fish the Forster Area..


----------



## victor-victor

Nice spot, I got some nice flatties and Bream on Poppers. 
There should be some great action on the flats.

I'm sorry I csn't make it 

Victor


----------



## Angles

Sounds good TryHard
might even be a possability at this stage - the roster looks good - negotiations can and will begin - I'll get back to you shortly
Phil


----------



## aleg75

Count me in! dates should not pose a problem, keen to learn from the popper master!


----------



## justcrusin

BUMP after the great weekend at barlings i thought i'd give this trip a lttile push.

If the good bunch of guys i meet at barlings is anything to go by, we will have a great time in bream country 

The mottle looking crew so far:

Tryhard
Justcrusin 
Peril
Flyrod
Davey G ??
Gatesy ??
Aleg
Occy
Kraley
Angles

Cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G

i'm in. Matt, can you advise re best accomodation? Is there a van park/accom somewhere near the launch spot? I'll probably be solo and intend to camp

One lesson learnt out of Barlings was that next time I go away it will be to an area where I can just slide my yak from my tent site to the waters edge and paddle away. Any spots like that near your secret K Boat Base?


----------



## justcrusin

Gday Dave



> The suggested place of rest is the Lakeside resort on Tea Tree rd, ask for the waterfront cabins that way you have a 3 meter drag to some of the hottest flats fishing availible.


Hows that sound. Looking at the internet site i think the powered camp sites are the way to go. Closer to the water :twisted:

I am lead to believe this is next to K boat base 1

Cheers Dave


----------



## aleg75

Yeah I am into the camping scene also....anyone from Canberra interested I can provide a life up.

I have tried to view the website and it's stating I am not allowed, anyone else having this trouble?


----------



## Squidder

I'm also very interested for this one but won't be able to commit until a little closer to the date :wink: If I make it I'll be most likely staying in the swag


----------



## justcrusin

I'm all booked in powered camp site WATERFRONT :twisted: :twisted:

Talked to the lady there and she is going to contact there server and get the problem fixed.

I'll be there from Friday to Monday Camping, depending on if the GF comes along i would have room for two more comfortably in the tent.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Angles

Hi Guys,
Sorry to say it looks like I'm out - change of roster I'm afraid  Catch you lot on the next one.
Phil.


----------



## MangoX

I'm in for sure   
will book a tent site closer to the date...

justcrusin: let us know about the tent space... :wink:

Steve


----------



## victor-victor

I might be a starter if I can get my plans working.

At the moment it is a wait an see. :?

Victor


----------



## paulb

Count me in, complete with family. Booked a waterfront cabin, so the kids can laugh at me struggling to drag the kayak across the sand at low tide....


----------



## Peril

I've booked a waterfront cabin.

It has two bedrooms. If anyone wants to take the other bedroom (bunk with one double and one single), send me a PM.


----------



## aleg75

Woo-Hoo! I am booked, powered camp site! next door to Dave, not sure if thats a good thing or not :lol: :lol:

I will be there from Mid day Friday and depart mid morning Monday.

Cheers
Ash


----------



## Davey G

i'll probbaly camp, but may be up for sharing a cabin (might take you up on that offer peril). will advise at later date.

hows the options if the wind gets up?? Are there areas that are protected in windy weather or is the lake system fairly open to the conditions?

also, how long does the drive take from Sydney?


----------



## aleg75

Davey G said:


> also, how long does the drive take from Sydney?


I am expecting 6-7 hours from Canberra, so from Sydney I would think about 3 hours depending where from Sydney your leaving from.

Ash


----------



## victor-victor

Trip from Sydney to Forster is about 4 hours and from Canberra 6.5 hours.

It is faster to go via Nabiac (just before Taree) than going "the Lakes Way" just after Bulahdelah. It will save you about 20 minutes.

Victor


----------



## victor-victor

What camping/Caravan site is everyone staying at. Has any one got contact details for the site?

Please :lol:

Victor


----------



## aleg75

Vic, it the lakeside resport, (02) 6555 5511, you can do a google search for the lakeside resort Forster to get the website, not that many sites on the water so first in best dressed....however the cam sites are 20x10 meters so I am sure we can squeeze a few in.


----------



## victor-victor

Thanks Ash (url http://www.lakesideresortforster.com.au/)

I am still working getting some leave. I problably go for a week to vist mum (she's 20 minutes away, Halidays Point) and sneak away for a few days to Lakeside Resort. I know the place and there are some great popper action available for Bream and Flatties.

At this stage I am still working on getting there.

I was wondering the type of fishing is very planning to do? Within in the Lake and some Offshore? I know from Barlings trip I was poorly tackled for the Offshore session.

Victor


----------



## Peril

If the water is still warm and conditions OK, Charlotte Head is a good inshore option. Launch from the southern end of Elizabeth Beach.

However, when we did this last May we just stuck to the lake - plenty of good options but quite different to fishing the estuaries around Sydney.

Don't forget the insect repellant. The mozzies are fierce around dusk.


----------



## OutbackDee

looks like me and Alexandra are good for this trip! she missed out on yak fishing at Barlings so wants to make up for it! What a trooper :lol:

Anyways will book later this week.


----------



## bazzoo

just spoke to ouitbackdee and hes in , looks at this stage like i am in also , really want to try and outpop the popping king and his" sekret k boat base". will confirm a bit later


----------



## DiveYak

Count me in if I can organize the roster out that far. Will get back and confirm soon.


----------



## rawprawn

I'm should be there also dependant on Boys sport requierments :roll:.


----------



## Davey G

rawprawn said:


> I'm should be there also dependant on Boys sport requierments :roll:.


aaarr crikeys I've just remembered that my daughter starts soccer this season and my wifes starting up saturday arvo netball again....

more things to coordinate each weekend...great! :roll:


----------



## justcrusin

Mango X (steve), tent space is available, the GF can't get the monday off let me know if you want a spot.

Cheers Dave


----------



## victor-victor

Yippie, I am now confirmed for Forster. :lol:

Next is workout where to rest my head.

Any floor space being offered?

Victor


----------



## aleg75

victor-victor said:


> Any floor space being offered?


If you have a tent you can share some of my space, I have a 1 man tent and a station wagon, the plots are 20m x 10m so heaps of space.


----------



## victor-victor

Thanks for the offer Ash.

Peril has offered me a softer option a bed and I have kindly taken up the soft option.

Again Thanks.

Victor


----------



## Davey G

Hi Ash.

I've also booked a tent site and enquired whether they had any issues about putting another tent on it, which they don't.. ALl they said was that all tents /cards etc need to be confined within the site

Then it occured to me that I could 'share' your site and split the costs.

If that's OK, let me know. I'll have my 4WD and 3 man tent so should only take up 1/2 the site at most.

DAve


----------



## aleg75

Davey G said:


> Hi Ash.
> 
> I've also booked a tent site and enquired whether they had any issues about putting another tent on it, which they don't.. ALl they said was that all tents /cards etc need to be confined within the site
> 
> Then it occured to me that I could 'share' your site and split the costs.
> 
> If that's OK, let me know. I'll have my 4WD and 3 man tent so should only take up 1/2 the site at most.
> 
> DAve


Dave, no worries neighbour :lol: it was $80 something so $40 or a case of beer, either will be appreciated, but the later can be shared :lol:

The sites sure are big!

Ash


----------



## PeteyH

Count me in for this one, its one of my all time favourite spots. I have not been up there in years.
Peteyh


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZX0WOMAAAdTgAASQAEUADfn3QAgADFABiNNNGhU9T9RGaaQ0/SaJIc2kUfVA3QalkfFSY/+ytVKNO+SPI0FeAJ7F3JFOFCQlfRY4w==


----------



## Jeffo

I'm keen for this one....

Will know over the next week or so.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## aleg75

aleg75 said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ash.
> 
> I've also booked a tent site and enquired whether they had any issues about putting another tent on it, which they don't.. ALl they said was that all tents /cards etc need to be confined within the site
> 
> Then it occured to me that I could 'share' your site and split the costs.
> 
> If that's OK, let me know. I'll have my 4WD and 3 man tent so should only take up 1/2 the site at most.
> 
> DAve
> 
> 
> 
> Dave, no worries neighbour :lol: it was $80 something so $40 or a case of beer, either will be appreciated, but the later can be shared :lol:
> 
> The sites sure are big!
> 
> Ash
Click to expand...

Dave, how many people are you bringing with you? and how many nights do you wish to stay? I will call them and let them now, I received all my bits in the mail during the week and they have marked it as 1 adult only......if you could let me know I will make the arrangements.

Cheers
Ash


----------



## justcrusin

Gday Ash,
What site have you got i'm on p27. If we have the waterfront ones booked up we should easily be able to get a more tents on a few sites together.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dillo

Just confirming I'm definately going   

Rod


----------



## aleg75

justcrusin32 said:


> Gday Ash,
> What site have you got i'm on p27. If we have the waterfront ones booked up we should easily be able to get a more tents on a few sites together.
> 
> Cheers Dave


Hi Dave

Sorry was talking to Davey G.

Ash


----------



## Davey G

It will be just myself ash.....


----------



## Clarkos

Sounds like it's going to be a great trip.

I'm a tentative yes at this stage. Will have to depend on a few things coming together. Hopefully they will.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## OutbackDee

Me and Alex are booked in - Thursday to Sunday!


----------



## justcrusin

Gday guys 
Looks like were going to get another good role up.

The list so far

Confirmed
Tryhard
Peril
Justcrusin
Aleg
Davey G
Kraley
Occy
MangoX
PaulB
OutbackD & Alex
Bazzoo
Victor-Victor
PeteryH
Flyrod

Tentative's
Redpheonix
Gatesy
Yak n Dive
Rawprawn
Jeffo
Clarkos

15 Confirmed 6 tentative Looking good and two months to go 

Cheers Dave


----------



## aleg75

Davey G said:


> It will be just myself ash.....


Davey G

You have been added to my site, Julieanne wants you to now buzz her so she can cancel your booking!

Cheers mate!

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYkyzk8AAAzfgAASSSFgEAAgGAA3abaAIABUU0AAADQGqehqPKPUZNA9JhA4euiNWrfCLCds6UMcNC5KHSb28luZXXsKUiikeQEO5Osng+LuSKcKEhEmWcng


----------



## Squidder

Good work Leigh, cheers mate :wink: I had a peep at the park map, the only #10 on the waterfront I can see is a 'Deluxe Spa Villa' - is that the one? How very romantic of you  Does Kylie know :lol:

I also noted with interest that the park has a "new dump-ezy dump point" - I wonder if Gatesy knows this :?:


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## aleg75

What are your plans (Leigh and jason) for depature and getting through Sydney etc? perhaps a convoy? I get lost just looking at Sydney!

Ash


----------



## Squidder

redphoenix said:


> I'll cover accom if you do the transport. Do you reckon we can fit the adventure on the commodore?


I'm happy with that :wink: And it should be a snap to fit the Adventure on the commo - I have managed to fit every other yak I've tried next to 'el bargo' - the only issue is width, and with the Adventure that's not an issue 

Ash, Sydney scares me too - I've never driven through it, hopefully Leigh has some idea. I'm happy with a convoy-type arrangement. The last time Leigh and I spoke about it we were planning on trying to get away sometime on the Thursday arvo


----------



## aleg75

Squidder said:


> we were planning on trying to get away sometime on the Thursday arvo


Drive all the way though, or stop for the night somewhere? either suits me, I was originally planning to leave 4am Friday morning.......but would rather follow you with Leigh in the navigators seat.

Ash


----------



## Squidder

Drive all the way through I think - might need to find out about late check in though (we might not get there until 9-10pm, or later).


----------



## Peril

Sydney is dead easy to get around, provided you hit the right turn-off to start.

1 Drive up the Hume Fwy (I presume you can find this)

2 Turn onto the M7. Signs will indicate North Coast among other things. This is a toll road for which you must have an electronic tag - no booths at all. Jason, if you still have one from Melbourne it should work

3 Continue at end of M7 onto M2

4 Turn off M2 onto Pennant Hills Rd - again signs should indicate North Coast

5 Veer right onto F3. Again sign should say North Coast. This will quickly take you over the Hawkesbury River and out of Sydney

If you want to avoid the toll road it gets more difficult. Summary is to stay on Hume Fwy which becomes M5 (toll road but there are booths for payment). Turn left at ring road 3 (signs should indicate Homebush among others). Follow this to Pacific Hwy, turn left. Turn right onto F3.

I haven't spoken to one of my brothers, from Melbourne, since a disastrous holiday together on the Central Coast that started with him missing the M7 turnoff, taking the ring road 3 turnoff, for some reason getting onto the M2 then getting onto the M4 and to Penrith before confirming he had gone wrong then turning around and getting it right. Unfortunately the week went downhill from there!


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## aleg75

redphoenix said:


> Welcome to stay with squids & I overnight on the thurs, rather than setting the tent up in pitch black. Sure the park won't mind.Red.


Yeah might take you up on that offer. Does the spa fit 3 :shock:

I will take Thursday off work to pack and be ready to go when you guys are. Also happy to pay tolls for an easy drive!


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Squidder

To drive on the toll roads around Melbourne you either needed an 'e-tag' (electronic device on dash linked to an account) or a day pass (call up the company, tell them your rego# and hours of travel, and pay by credit card) - I don't have an e-tag (travelled the tollroads infrequently so just bought day passes), so I will organise a day pass for the Sydney toll roads.



aleg75 said:


> Yeah might take you up on that offer. Does the spa fit 3 :shock:


 I'm pretty sure it does, but you'll only be granted admission to the spa if you shave your legs beforehand


----------



## aleg75

No credit card, so you might have to slow down for me a little bit while I pay the old fashioned way.


----------



## Pauly

I'm in for this trip, just booked waterfront spa cabin 8)

So far me and Bec for 3 nights, Barnsey will make it for a night, so i should have a bed or 2 free for sat night if anyone is interested.
Will be good to catch up with some of the A.K.F.F from barlings.

Pauly


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfv0ebcAACNfgAASUKWCkiAhEIo/7/+gMAClYiniTNEnonojT0mI0wNEKamh5T0jQBoAANAgUbSZAAAAAAZgsWYIEZtw503LOfHVnGKScmd5+Q2LrsTGqN76TuwTDRKGuPP5C90S9kFwKwnF+u0sQXwIAgehiJiJyFA6lagoGuUoYi3NSSXGpaZAEKxIxDKF47keslBAsIeDd42CmjW4wETJvK6JqyawmBTGircMkWqw8uXQh4OpULazW0AXGhogKFhMYYmivgJqzBBInBL8XckU4UJD79Hm3A==


----------



## victor-victor

Sorry to say M2 is a coin based system and i-tag/e-pass (not the electronic tag, e-tag - that is OK) is not implemented (was at christmas) so I had to throw coins into the basket.

For the M7 If you don't create an account they send you the bill with processing and admin costs based on the car number plates.

I am looking to leave Thursday morning very early to drop in to see my Mum who lives halfway between Forster and Taree. Friday morning I might get a fish in then settle in to the Holiday Park for the weekend.

Victor


----------



## Peril

victor-victor said:


> Sorry to say M2 is a coin based system and i-tag/e-pass (not the electronic tag, e-tag - that is OK) is not implemented (was at christmas) so I had to throw coins into the basket.


Victor, all of the toll roads in Sydney, including M2, accept all of the electronic tags used in Sydney. Some take coins and even have humans providing change, but this is being discouraged. The newer ones (M7, X-city tunnel and Lane Cove tunnel) are electronic only, with the ability to pay after the fact with the usual surcharges


----------



## aleg75

Peril said:


> electronic only, with the ability to pay after the fact with the usual surcharges


So I can drive now and pay later? sounds good for someone lazy like me!


----------



## victor-victor

Peril,

does that also include e-pass where you don't have an electronic e-tag, just an account. At christmas M2 did not except e-pass (ringup and setup an account, no gadgets to be installed), e-tags where accepted, I had to pay the toll because I did not have e-tag.

In Canberra we don't need to use e-tags, all our roads are toll free like most country towns. The only time e-tags would be used would be in Sydney and Melbourne. I don't do enough trips to buy and maintain an e-tag. The odd time I travel through Sydney, I just setup an Visitor e-pass because of the new M7.

It would be nice if M2 (and all the motorways) include e-pass'es - even better free like the old days, I suppose I'll find out in May when I go upto Forster.

Edit: Peril re-read your post - yep and yep.

Victor


----------



## Peril

victor-victor said:


> In Canberra we don't need to use e-tags, all our roads are toll free


Its OK Victor, I know where my taxes go


----------



## justcrusin

GDay Guys,
If the Canberra Crew are getting tired on Thursday night you are welcome to stop at my place. It's only a short two to three hour stint to forster depending on how you drive 8) and your through Sydney.

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbxsyMcAABnfgAASQKcAEAQCHAA/7d+gIACUhqZFPypsmpptAAmelBqYnqmmjUybQnqeo00wQCBYTDTr1Tf6YIg/1f8i4jK3d9rpmwZymGHhRj5Bx9HFTeDPnIxv4goCfRrOmJajJEko+dNNIapPav3EraY19xkEJzPhVJq7e48xaNGC3i5xEah874uwoKLBUDNJI3KQURUhFdC4dSdYYkY9i7kinChIXjZkY4A=


----------



## justcrusin

Went down and checked out the Ettalong B&T store fisherman - dan posted about. One of the owners loves popper and surface lure fishing and stocks a good range of poppers and towadi's etc.
Talked me into getting a lure called a TT pencil, he likes them more than the towadi's. 
I can see me making lots of visits before may.

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin

GDay Matt,

Pics of the pencil very similar to the towadi,









The main diffferance is the metal rattler in the tail end.
This serves two purpose on for noise and it makes the tail sit lower like a bait fish feed off the surface.

Note: i have already upgrade the trebles to no12's the originals are the same size as the towadi's

If i don't get any jewie's before sun up tomorrow, I am going to give it a run over some nearby weed beds that hold some good bream at times. I'll let you know how it went.

RRP here was $19.95

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin

Tryed the pencil out this morning, it seemed to work alright had lots of good follows but the bream didn't want to strike.

Will try again this afternoon

Cheers Dave


----------



## eastcoast

000


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdIg9xEAAClfgAASUGWcEgCgUIo///+gMADalDUap4jI01PSaHoaT1MQ9RphhoZDTJoBiGmmjQ0YNU/QjUmBqGgaAAaHqEUOMFojNhj3N7e8kgbvXheEffTGwWkPmn97qlOUqVVMMsrwiijH2dDrE6yXBpU4lEhOpMlODfgw5XTD4zWGh4P5dyxvxLmMIJd9sD3J0Vaxa2UeskEwZVW1UDyULkU/GwlLUGN+y3B9LpgwVDBZVwWB2HWGcKa2lQrlhG/MdVAJQ3ZlylGltY9OneNqj2kOhX1hYYIUhBgc73QCqYSG2epmANUGFyfxdyRThQkNIg9xEA==


----------



## Jeffo

Guys unfortunately I'm out for this one. 

The wife kindly reminded me it's my daughter's first birthday (whoops) 

Enjoy & I look forward to the trip reports.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## rawprawn

I'll be there with the family. I'll book the site today.


----------



## Greg V

Foster sounds Great

Due to work it will be very hard for me to comfirm until the week befor possibley 2 days befor. I have been up there a few times in the last 4 months only got 3 hrs fishing in all up the rest was work but it was good flathead bream flounder and treves in the entrance on sp's

Hope to make it


----------



## Squidder

Hope you can make it Greg, it would be good to catch up again and pick your brains about bream :wink:


----------



## Davey G

kraley said:


> Now, all we have to do is work out the wager on the biggest bream during the weekend.....
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


OR, place bets on who'll be the first to fall in (Peril and RawPrawn are current favourites on this one), drop the most gear overboard (Kraley and JustCruisin head up the list of possibles) and do the projectile burley" (again JustCrusin is at short odds on this one).

Hopefully I wont be the one taking out the "Most Poppers Lost" award.... 

Should be an interesting weekend. 7 weeks to go?!?!


----------



## Peril

kraley said:


> Now, all we have to do is work out the wager on the biggest bream during the weekend.....
> 
> :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


Here is the mark set last year


----------



## squizzy

ok, let me try & get my head around this, the site would be 4 hours nth of sth hurstville Sydney? Just trying to plan an attack from Victoria, I thinks its time the Victorians joined the frey and helped drink all that VB :lol: oohhh and showed you northerners how to catch bream


----------



## Peril

tryhard said:


> Alrighty then, time for me to do some thunkin, What does every one want out of the weekend - let me know now or forever hold your tongue :roll:


One evening session around the racks
A couple of sessions over the flats, maybe exploring "The Step"
And a late season Cobe off Charlotte Head on Sunday morning!

Hey Squiz - love to see you and anyone else from Melbourne. Let's hope you catch a bream :twisted:


----------



## squizzy

Actung Actung attention all Victorians it it time to cross the border stubby holders in hand, kayaks on roof and lures armed and ready, forster calls us & tryhard has guaranteed us safe passage through the bad lands of nsw, Peril as set out a safe passage thru the conjestion of sydney so Im off to meet our northern brothers and call all vic kayak fihos to arms to join me in this northern adventure. Heres the plan. Depart melbourne Wednesday arvo around 4pm. we arrive at my folks place 12pm to 1am sth hurstville sydney sleep there the night then wake around 8 or 9am and continue our trip north arriving foster around 1.00pm thursday, set up camp pull on our akff shirts, have a fish for a coupe of hours boat some good fish then spend the night stubby holder in hand singing the praises of melbourne storm & melbourne victory :lol: Ive got room for a passenger & 1 kayak, maybe more, we just have to workout how to carry more on my racks but lets make an effort and had north for some Autumn dreaming. Oh and the bad bit, coming home, thought we could head off Sunday arvo, stop in albury or somewhere for the night maybe a quick fish monday morning then home for th arvo. Any takers?????


----------



## OutbackDee

Looks like a pretty big turn out again. Would be awesome to meet up with the interstate chapters 

Great work setting this up! Cant wait fellas!


----------



## squizzy

well, i will post the first prize for the trip, the biggest flathead i will donate to the winner a box of beer "Fosters" of coarse. :lol:


----------



## squizzy

my spell checker doesnt werk two well after 10pm. But the fosters is on offer of "course"......I hope I can still by it, foster is tooheys red & 4x country yeah??? :lol:


----------



## crazyratwoman

is this forster as in on the mid north coast? cos if it is i'm sure t-curve and i will be there!


----------



## squizzy

nice one crazy we could do with a few kingfishers up there or down there in your case!. 3-4 hours nth of sydney im told but I thought manly was 2 & 1/2 hours out of sydney on a friday arvo :lol:


----------



## crazyratwoman

yep t-curve lives right near Foster and i'm 2 hours north of him.

are they definite dates? i'll organise the weekend off work.


----------



## victor-victor

Dates are locked in,

7 Hours drive for me and I can't wait to be there!

Victor


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSp95JMAAC1fgAAScOeAgiRgEQo/7/+wMADaWhqm09RTJ5J6npABmoGIep6hFNoRiBkAAAAaBpopiE9TTRpoNMgaGTTIqhSJ62E9gv0am0OwxtPqawhnoZpWypM+L8YQTIGGIyJ6aqZhZtkj4QTO61grlHLk5vNVSxf1ZhpQUnAWVDFQj9QXYIsEWKUkZBj5vp+JTgGA68AQ2Zca2vDqA15DAjOgXyDdF7RG1ZKYRdXNVK4pvUvUpBQ0YoKEoIbIgIDNyBqjAwMPVxOIX4aUopAROBWsbMCVAkp0AqEiaAkMLGV2HfX0cgeUzh/F3JFOFCQKn3kkwA==


----------



## justcrusin

> (Kraley and JustCruisin head up the list of possibles) and do the projectile burley" (again JustCrusin is at short odds on this one).


Oh come on Dave, the spew didn't count because i made it back to the beach :lol: :lol:

We have some mexicans joining us, excellent something for the makos to eat first :shock: :lol: :lol: look forward to meeting you squizzy.

Cheers Dave


----------



## crazyratwoman

rofl tryhard..... he did say business was a bit busier!!! geez i hope he comes, im a bit shy.....

no really, i am! :roll:


----------



## victor-victor

tryhard said:


> Okedokey then by my count that is 27 yakfanatics turning up (gawd).


Can't say you can't find anyone to fish with anymore :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Victor


----------



## squizzy

Site 28 and the date has been locked in. Squizzy's bar & grill will be open from Thursday the 17th til Monday the 21st. Remember the site number, it will be where all the big fish are being weighed in and the tallest tales told. Cant wait to get there, all organised and starting to pack already...now tryhard all you have to do is organise some fine weather. The lakeside resort looks like a great venue and even as far south as Frankston, Forster is touted as a great fishing spot and if occy says is good....its got to be good. Ohhh & it will be nice to meet you lot as well :lol:


----------



## Davey G

Matt, I'm keen to try a few different things whilst I'm in the area. I'd like to target flathead bream and whiting for a couple of sessions, but I'm also keen to chase a few pelagics offshore if they are still on offer at that time of the year.

I"ll be led by your local knowledge (can't beat that) but I'd like to do some fishing around the racks and obviously a bit of drifting with poppers and soft plastics over the flats.

Is there any aerial images of the area that we'll be fishing?


----------



## aleg75

Davey G said:


> Matt, I'm keen to try a few different things whilst I'm in the area. I'd like to target flathead bream and whiting for a couple of sessions, but I'm also keen to chase a few pelagics offshore if they are still on offer at that time of the year.
> 
> I"ll be led by your local knowledge (can't beat that) but I'd like to do some fishing around the racks and obviously a bit of drifting with poppers and soft plastics over the flats.
> 
> Is there any aerial images of the area that we'll be fishing?


Hey Dave

Check the link, I have placed a pin where the campsite is roughly (someone correct me if I have it horribly wrong). Looks a fair paddle to get offshore, nothing stopping us driving to the river mouth though. My game plan reads similar to yours, so you can count me in on an offshore epic.

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=821324

Ash


----------



## Peril

Guys, I'll post some maps and aerials in the coming week. As Matt wrote the other day, there will be some very large tides so fishing the lake mouth and even some of the lower channels will not be easy. The tide rips through some of the channels in ordinary conditions. On the other hand, Occy and I saw two very large mulloway that were taken from the breakwall last May. There are obvious rewards there but it will not be easy doing it from the yak. Wallis Lakes is a very large body of water and the entrance is not all that wide. Opportunities for mulloway and large flatties also exist in more manageable waters - again I'll try to point these out in the maps to come.

The best bet for inshore fishing will be a launch from Elizabeth Beach to head around Charlotte Head. Again, I'll post some maps and aerials. This is about a 15min drive from the caravan park.

Racks are everywhere, but many of them are boarded up, preventing you from fishing inside them. I can attest that you can get good bream by fishing their margins.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXmjIxcAACbfgAASQIe1UpAkGAAv/9+gMADaWEU8Ip+qPEQ9TQ2U9IBp5IRMINAk000yDTQAeoNTEaTaTUDRkaMg0eoBOCzQUw4wY/1RpV4zIewVSXN6Ai9FdQ7YN3ZLZxyLkH5Ddu1jU8p0pQ83wVbwlMCjiOmB6SNr4lc8THpMoDedm3IMlAsoPBBEoW1szEWrVLMBwHzcKszhVMOvATcYPgTO2ED0GKCWoX3YpZOitJZREFiZysMCBB4UJXXOSgIzYUR/YVhOSeLNbQahxsqMNL3hGrn4U5XoiS2xYE84mKBiTlfiL2BorTE13rdI4RgpW1mOpfxdyRThQkHmjIxc


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf6YftsAAAvfgAASYIEAAKQCEAA/Y56gIABIap+lPU0B6h6gaeUDVPSbSNoTJgE0Ioi+1Z3tJWoUdRS7TU5mRwmMOiNJHcttvkIRg2WWnCgwxzs6gFjaIQLpR7ohh7FDsgf4u5IpwoSH9MP22A==


----------



## justcrusin

GDay guys, i think this is where Peril mentioned, google earth has it as elizabeth beach, i always called it pacific palms. But anyway easy access boat ramp and car park offshore, probably a 10 -20 min drive from camp.

Don't know what the fishings like there. But it has easy access is in the Habitat protection zone, so we can still fish there (spear fish don't know)

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfnpJCUAABHXgAASQAcIAJAAN+3eoCAAaDVPFME0xNGTaTQajyp6Kep7VP0oPUHkhBhlTCzlpTq17lZ4LQekKZNso4nVOjiWQTkBaQYG2Q1eJanmKyIWV6MBvdyH4Kx2xrfXmooEOBZjam6OHxyu4aeekj5Ky5CDFVMJoY2vMhx/F3JFOFCQ+ekkJQ==


----------



## Peril

redphoenix said:


> Ok.. looks like that area has a reasonably steep drop-off to reasonably deep water, with a bit of reef running southish. Could be interesting.
> 
> Red.


That'd be why its one of NSW's top five land based game spots!


----------



## squizzy

nice work with the images red, photoshop?? The options look great, we may need to start up a topic on fishing tackle and tactics for Forster. I will looking and listening real hard for info on fishing in this type of water, never had the pleasure of offshore and now that it looks an option I will have to be prepared and hit the tackle shop for some more gear :lol: 
any suggestions for lures, line, baits & rigs, would be much appreciated.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQM5vFEAAC1fgAASUOWAEoLiWAq/7/7wMADjZDVT9EniGU9Ahpmo9TTJp6T1MQip+U2U2hE9Jp6ahpoADQyDVPVPaU2InqafqmJpkNGEwEYuAf1OF91QMyJs2w9PqrgdQoxiJkOjnySqU22h2rkdTdWQTGyfd5tmbyu1+03poaCEX5GE4GALn5CsiuJyBaEa46bQIJaXHp4qYBg1bVHwkRawiQXQ34sTyzT2P903rorUMBCJBAZPeoqmMNvx6mZ1pGG/oWwH3E3VCCui5pOzmDFZCAmXAQxSFsActeSpakbFcB43CVEzqY0liIFCp/fZZdXrF178mUxpkjQ7aWihglGhAZevs5o1+qXNxwzCeZBy3FXHOsZEszRNeIIINxdyRThQkAM5vFE=


----------



## justcrusin

We may even draw a crowd if its a nice day at elizabeth bay, when i was there over summer the place was chocka block full. Then again it might be a bit cold for them in the middle of may.

On the cold what sort of cloths do you wear during winter, I was thinking of putting thermals on but didn't know

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dan A

Well, considering I now only live about an hours drive from Forster I might drop in one of the days, although the 18th is my B'day so depends on what is happening In that space as well.

Dan


----------



## Peril

Maritime Maps for the area:

http://www.maritime.nsw.gov.au/docs/wallis_back.pdf

http://www.maritime.nsw.gov.au/docs/wallis_front.pdf

There are many fishing opportunities at the back of the lake where we'll be staying. The immediate waters, the flats and racks north to Hells Gate, The Step, Yahoo Island, between Regatta and Wallis Islands and south all present good shallow water fishing. Some of them have dropoffs that can produce lizards and jew on the right tides. Should be plenty of room for us to spread out and whip the water to foam with poppers and unweighted soft plastics or troll the dropoffs with hard bodies.

Weed everywhere, so think about how to fish weedless - unweighted sps on worm hooks, surface lures and shallow divers with doubles instead of trebles are all worth a try.

Or bring a bait pump and collect yabbies and worms.

More to whet the appetite in the coming days


----------



## Davey G

tryhard said:


> WARNING: This is a public service announcement WARNING
> 
> The noted oyster thief BIGGUTH the BREAM has been sighted cruising the waters of Wallis lake. This dastardly felon is wanted dead or alive and can only be identified by his immense size. A posse is being gathered to hunt for him and his cohorts in May so BIGGUTH can answer for the crimes of :
> 
> Eating Oysters
> Stealing lures of all description
> Being a Bream
> 
> All possible captures of BIGGUTH must be brought back to the Lakeside Resort for measurement and confirmation of his identity. A reward is being offered for his capture.
> All posse members should also be aware that there are other villans that assist BIGGUTH in his criminal endevours and rewards are being offered for thier capture.
> 
> BE ALERT NOT ALARMED
> :twisted:


thanks for the warnings Matt......he sounds vewy vewy scawy :shock: :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWU25ncgAACdfgAASUIegooSiUAo/5/+gMAC2WKmmjEDQyaAwIDIEAKMk9TR6mmg2kANNNBpqnpMiGJ6myIaDIM0mhCO+sEDWWXYvi2IGMjdMsG6aB3e6+84K9nsFgSrxlhXcCHUbW4tAaGzRJHQ3idWTftAq55YsROs8jLPaKHlepZG3TVg3CT7F7Qs4anIOueQHqtSpQg3wR4cgckGd0bMp0HYE4tTOFCl+MYJO20wOI3LKomjAKgddFIB8PhkB6Fuozfi7kinChIJtzO5A


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Squidder

redphoenix said:


> Hopefully this time, for those that are interested


Definately count me in for some worming tuition :wink:


----------



## eastcoast

000


----------



## Peril

Not the definitive view but this Google Earth snapshot shows some of the wealth of the system.

Highlights for skinny water fishing here are directly out from the resort, along Big Island, either side of Wallis Island and around Yahoo Island. Don't neglect any water no matter how shallow. Some decent pan-sized flatties may be found amongst the weed in the shallowest water.

Oyster leases are found along Big Island (furthest from the resort) and downstream, around Yahoo Island and either side of Wallis Island. These present the best chance of encountering Bigguth or one of his cohort. Of course, as Matt never tires of showing me, bream may be caught in the skinny waters too.

The Step offers up the chance of large flatties and some jew.

Luderick fishers willing to battle the current will find the crystal clear, weed-lined, deep Breckenridge Channel excruciating or rewarding


----------



## Squidder

arpie said:


> No worries, Jason!! Be warned - it can be extremely addictive!


Hehe, sounds like a lot of fun, cheers Roberta 

Nice map Dave, a wealth of opportunities, can't wait for the trip!


----------



## Peril

Matt, can you post a tide chart for Forster for that weekend?


----------



## justcrusin

Ooohhh looky looky the high tide just off the resort on friday coincide with the almanac's peak fishing period 

I would have said Saturday night to go to the step for a jewwie hunt but its a new moon and we would be wasting our time 

But saturday night on dusk being a minor below time at 6.44pm might be very interesting

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril

occy said:


> Make sure you take plenty of aeroguard with you for those night time sessions. Last time I was there the mozzies were as big as bogong moths and you can't hear yourself think from all the buzzing. I'll be taking a net to put over my head. No smart arsed comments please.


But how will you cover your legs?


----------



## Davey G

Peril said:


> But how will you cover your legs?


yes occy you don't want those 8 tentacles of yours getting bitten do you??? :shock:

damn - mossies! I hate those little suckers.

its shaping up to be a great weekend. When is everyone planning on getting there? Thursday or Friday? Whens everyone leaving?? Sunday or Monday??

so many questionsssssss


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYzW+80AADDfgAASUeWAAqWiHYo/7//wMADsqhqp+QSemETENAMmjQbUaZDAaMhoMIBoBpoAASqn4QmmqeSNPQaBDRoaNoyggGbkB/GL8MrEoffpaXw4XZ+G4FGZgmVeo2BXpYRE024RitFa7jy8qks1JVxrOjW6lsZp8EzG4QBtkoP+MpheKM3n8NaEDBE17ds1kyOsEST00wKY1q6WKx0bKckWFFxjmoVtoDknAApy1BZ3fRQFSnDPFmbguaD/MipLbqpPrVcr4/r+7OjNm0hLPGJ4F3jHHkKUL0MK3EyO+M4ho4azyrY4EkKpqXVA8jHShrWFAL0MQYlcE5hdtIxIobpkyszxYo5ahAxl/i7kinChIRmt95o=


----------



## crazyratwoman

i unfortunately can't make it till late sat nite, have kid issues....


----------



## squizzy

Im very keen atm and was looking at leaving Melbourne wed arvo/nite, maybe hooking up with the canberra crew thursday arriving thurs arvo/nite then making the big trip back monday morning. I may not want to come home


----------



## OutbackDee

Alex and I will be rocking up Thursday night so a Friday morning oyster rack attack will be in order!!! loving this launching without having to drive somewhere  sorry i hate saltwater on the roof of the car.

EDIT i think we are arriving Thursday morning/midday so will be raring to go for a Thursday arvo/evening fish!!!

Also thank you to TH for organising this get together. Its turning our to be quite a big event!


----------



## Peril

Fri arvo


----------



## Peril

Another map, courtesy Dept of Lands


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQkc9xYAAC3fgAASUIfQkqOeEAq////wMADDA1Gk1Np6iZMmg0GmGpp6mj1GjQYAaaNBpiAAABkAJSFMaZQwmTJk0AAA00JQip+mBEth2Fj6LNHb2x7XGTDhI4yqgiZR1nV9HcZjUJw6YchXXImafIQkghRvCcGynTf0VXFcJFy3JjgNCZXMHheTsVN4HWlF4Uq0aBBVZatryXkExbKSeKMzhBgxqYMC8nnRU7sIx6SEV1DkfirvgTmUuTKkiLF7ipwzvCKLhZTZHnaqU+q2VEJoImvO0+UyIqVaywWxr8w73CW0OIBrFQfCkZMTFeBhhaRJQLFDxtlH6T+LuSKcKEgEjnuLAA==


----------



## OutbackDee

As always great stuff Red.

I am well impressed by the caravan park (ive never been there). Alex commented on the good customer service and the nice touch with sending us a little info pack with the invoice. Also WIFI availability 

anyways nuff from me... stop reading this and update the wiki page with when you'll be getting there.


----------



## justcrusin

I'll be getting there mid morning to lunch time friday leaving monday arvo

Cheers Dave


----------



## eastcoast

000


----------



## victor-victor

I'll be looking at being at Mums Thursday Lunch time (Hallidays Point) 20 Mins from Forster, at the resort Friday Lunch.

I am open to any options Thurs Afternoon and Friday.

Victor


----------



## Davey G

at ths stage I'll be there friday midday and leaving monday morning


----------



## MangoX

I should be there mid morning Friday as well....

JustCrusin: we still on for accommodation ?? :wink:


----------



## rawprawn

Late Friday for me. Maybe even early Sat. Just depends on work.


----------



## justcrusin

Yeah Steve, only me in the tent so far.

As long as you don't snore :lol: 
:lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## paulb

We'll be there mid - late Friday - already posted on the Wikki.

Cheers!


----------



## Dillo

Miday Friday at this stage leaving Tuesday morning 

Rod


----------



## Pauly

Bec and myself will be arriving Friday mid morning and leave Monday sometime depending on the fishing... Getting closer now!

Pauly


----------



## sulo

Gday guys,just found out about this today from sister dear and I'm afraid I may have gone over the speed limit somewhat in order to get home and tell her indoors all about it.We're there,we've booked,we're excited and we'll likely arrive Friday arvo. Looking forward to meeting everybody and besides that it'll be nice to get out of the house. 
Cheers,Jeffro


----------



## Dan A

So where you all meeting up, I will come down early one of the mornings for a yak.

Do you know where you will be fishing on what day?, otherwise can I give someone my Mobile that can give me a call to let me know what area to meet up for the morning fish.

Dan


----------



## Peril

Dan A said:


> So where you all meeting up, I will come down early one of the mornings for a yak.
> 
> Do you know where you will be fishing on what day?, otherwise can I give someone my Mobile that can give me a call to let me know what area to meet up for the morning fish.
> 
> Dan


Dan, people will be doing their own things. If conditions allow, I will be looking to get around Charlotte Head either Saturday or Sunday morning. Otherwise I'll be launching from the resort. I think most will be launching from the resort at least some of the time


----------



## justcrusin

Pizza night friday night sounds good to me Matt,

one month to go 

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbzsnqQAAAfXgAASQAEAAhgAJqPOECAAIpiDJpo0yFMJpoDTEChCD9HSqVOWHKSZubY8QhyZSIz0LNPxdyRThQkLzsnqQA==


----------



## squizzy

pizza, beer fishing talk....is this heaven??????
Count me in.


----------



## Davey G

can someone (local?) please post up a map of where the best spot to launch for an offshore trip would be?

most of my fishing will be inside the estuary but I do want to do at least one outside trip.

thanks


----------



## squizzy

Peril posted some pics of marine maps that look fantastic. They are NSW marine maps, 600x800 and are waterproof. The cost is a measly $6.00 and can be bought on line here. They are great value

http://www.maritime.nsw.gov.au/maps.html

I will also mount one of these on a board and coated with whiteboard marker vinyl so it can be written on and have pins etc stuck on it. Each nite we all can meet up in a communal area (see pics of marquee attached) and report in our catches etc and at the end of the trip make a akff forster/tuncurry trip record with fishing reports, maps, tackle, tide, tales of woe, pics even video.

Then this can be archived on the akff site and should anyone be lucky enough to return will have access to over 30 yak fisho's trials and tribulations in this waterway.

I will be bringing my 6x6m marquee along which has 3 sides and fluro lighting, we can use this as an unofficial meeting place for reports, yak repairs, lure gazing, waving around of fishing rods and general milling about with a beer/chardy in hand.

It is strange to wish away the nice weather we are having in Melbourne at the moment, but Im wishing away time looking forward to the May and some Autumn Dreaming at Forster. Look forward to catching up


----------



## justcrusin

I was going to bring my big tarp up :shock: but that leaves me for dead.

Great idea Squizzy, i'm next door on 27 and i think we have the powered waterfornt taken up with akff'ers 

Cheers Dave


----------



## sulo

Yak repairs Squizzy? Jeez I can't bear the thought that something might happen to my little boat other than the odd tiny scratch! I didn't bother to ask when I booked what powered site we're on .Knowing my luck I'll be over in the cow paddock somewhere. 
Any novice kayakers looking at going out into the big blue ? Might be a good time to give it a go .Seems like ages since I've floated a pilchard or chucked a slice around. 
Jeffro


----------



## eastcoast

000


----------



## squizzy

Hey eastcoast, I think gatsey has the solution, requires a little paddle out and a dismount, a quick wiggle then back in for some more turkeys. I think the details can be found in the barlings trip report.


----------



## crazyratwoman

yay yay yay t-curve and i are booked in, site 19, right behind brother dearest, so not too far away!


----------



## justcrusin

Very good Matt, I went in to Great lakes tackle when i was up there in Jan, very helpful bloke.

My local store here has just got me in some owner trebles so i can upgrade the towadi's and pencil's just before 

And i have a new rod and reel coming for my b'day the week before
not sure wether its a 7' pfluger trion or a 7' wilson live fibre but will definately have a pfluger preisdent spin reel.

Cheers Dave


----------



## rawprawn

Sounds like I had better book. Who has the phone number of the park we are staying in?


----------



## squizzy

hey rawprawn, let me know if you luck out on a site, the powered sites are 10x20m, even with my 6x6m marquee, my tent car & kayak I reckon there will still be room for another tent! You are more than welcome, If you snore fart cought & whistle in your sleep you will be in good company :lol:


----------



## Peril

rawprawn said:


> Sounds like I had better book. Who has the phone number of the park we are staying in?


6555 5511


----------



## rawprawn

Paul I don't fart or snore but my wife does :shock:  :lol: . Thanks for the offer but I'll have the wife and kids with me. I'll make the booking first thing in the morning. Thanks.


----------



## Jamie Robley

y at


----------



## justcrusin

Greg if the sites are that big i will only have one tent on mine, i won't even need half that site if you want, I'm right next to squizzy's so we can spread out a bit if we need too.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Pauly

Pizza, Boubon and fishing stories...... Can't wait


----------



## OutbackDee

Interstate people dont forget to purchase fishing licences!!! best thing in life aint free in NSW :wink:


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVLKiCcAAC9fgAAScQHiEqdh2oq/7/+wMAD6bQajVNPUxMwo9CaGgPRqGJ6QA1CngT0U3qgYjEAAaANBKp6mapk2UNDT1GgGjQDQ0AkRpnYXmdd8qFonEbGWNFLaF2Z+Ug/vXBCmalz7IMPoi9Tx03SM6PDQ9w3ShbeGpyjzC0zLUmVtSOp9I30uUWY0L/jTxQXefPjjhgMvCUPsokCGiBuM+VFyCYUZfiInLEIqfd8yw2OKz0qDsSMAJ0D5PRU8KC7BezMTAmYonO/VJaSnqLwlF0zCRSIfkX62NinaE4PrWBQ8WZ2DarrlTangneSpZQxqJVLyMjFwhtMQWpISp0CC5wdcqbxMdFee5uPs2JxH8XckU4UJBSyognA=


----------



## crazyratwoman

1. do we have a count of how many are definately coming? and...

2. can we have nametags or something because i won't be able to remember anyones name....

thats all!


----------



## OutbackDee

crazyratwoman said:


> 1. do we have a count of how many are definately coming?


Attendees have signed up on the wiki - probably good place to guesstimate numbers:

http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?title=Event:Forster_-_2007


----------



## rawprawn

The wiki???? What the hell is the wiki. Why do I feel like a newby on this sight all of a sudden  ?


----------



## OutbackDee

like a wikipedia style site that contains some useful information gathered over time from the forums. Like our own little knowledgebase. AKFF members can add/edit as they please:

http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page


----------



## rawprawn

Wow shows how much attention I pay to whats going on . To much fishing and not enough time on the web thats my problem (I wish).


----------



## woopie

G'day I'll be there. Will bring a mate aswell he kayaks as well it will be great to catch up with everyone and to kick back and relax and catch some fish . where how do we sign up?? thanx Doug


----------



## rawprawn

You just did. See you then.


----------



## sulo

How you gonna get to drag yourself away from the shop Woopie? See you there 
Jeffro


----------



## justcrusin

> Looks like there will be two Ricketts's (on two Wavdances)


Oh god, there two of them :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave

PS if he paddles Occy why haven't you got him on the forum yet :wink:


----------



## Peril

$10 says he still outfishes you Paul :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdhs3a4AAERfgAASVYfnMrbm3iq/7/+gMAEKxhET0mmU0yAyAAD1API0TeqAIp6TKeaTINQ9TTQAMgADQGg1NDUnkTJk0yHpAABoAAyDmNwnjQbA/8XtoigrxJ2vW2GdcSccQkqRcNUsoqrgtkpaVCpKIkfAlSZhSJOjyRJ00Zmykdx1nYNl79XopzxhTVU5lB+nUXg7TTQHGrMFg0B5RYh9N9Tq43BM+YJAYUHdjfSDstIgWWCnhS0DWn2t9rzSeUDNaGPgcY1K5Un0kB8/lQihEv5jAferwLe64lAjQ9IoTnAFDElIgJLkhI0xImJhGh4guuGug8Z2ifQsjAIKAKdUIctLqMq2xTStBMNTTdkRfGUFqCQGEs8ggVeZShERaYzRWS3WooMqIQhjQ8zkGeglRAg5QJAQCJc6o1vsBgTzCa+yAbbpntYdMx/4u5IpwoSGw2btcA==


----------



## Davey G

occy said:


> Looks like there will be two Ricketts's (on two Wavdances) mucking around at Forster, to show you folks how it's done.  I'll be atop Cavendish and my cousin Graeme will be on my lovely little Lady Finger. OOhhhh that sounds rude doesn't it? :lol:


just as well I'm leaving the wife at home on this trip or there would have been 3 Rickett's attending.(her maiden name)

Hey Occy, this cousin of yours -he's not the one with the 45' Mariner is he?? If so, tell him to bring up his boat and he can assume Mothership duties. Not sure how he'll go getting amongst 2 feet of water, but at least he can keep us suplied with cold drinks and freshly bbq'd sausage sambos whilst we're out fishing!!


----------



## Davey G

crazyratwoman said:


> 1
> 2. can we have nametags or something because i won't be able to remember anyones name....


I can do these up again (same as Barlings) and will bring up the name tags and holders for everyone..... unless someone has already got this covered?


----------



## woopie

G'day Sulo We are Selling the SHOP should all be sold on the ;1st of may; freedom at last plenty of time to go FISHIN See you all there 
Cheers Doug


----------



## sulo

You must be looking forward to it Woopie. 
Have you managed to get any fishing in at all yet? We'll have to give those headlands a nudge. I haven't been outside on mine yet but I'm getting a pfd from Skee one of these weekends.Soon as I do I might venture out there. 
Jeffro


----------



## woopie

G'day only been the once out to Redrock with Bill me Cousin for a few hours it was fun haven't caught any thing yet. Just been fitting her out with rod holders, anchor pulley system, paddle leash and paddle keeper and milk crate. Picked up a PFD vest from Skee at Mullaway last Week carron and Col there great to deal with.. Plenty of time SOOON to go Fishin seeya Doug


----------



## eastcoast

000


----------



## eastcoast

000


----------



## Dan A

I went for a drive to Forster today and the Ocean is flat as a tack down there, the town beach had waves of about 30cm on it, if the weather stays like this for the next few weeks, there will be some great options for fishing.

Dan


----------



## rawprawn

Hey I just spent $40 on small Poppers thinking we where hitting the creeks. Now looks like I may have to spend some more on some outside gear.

Gee I hate it when I'm forced to go shopping for more lures. You blokes better cover for me when the wife gets the bill :wink:


----------



## Davey G

oooooh. getting closer. 3 weeks now!

OK I'm doing up name tags etc for everyone that will be there on Friday/Sat nights.

the list I have thus far is

Peril, JustCrusin32, Davey G, Kraley, Occy, Aleg75, Squidder, MangoX, VictorVictor, PaulB, OutbackDee,Tryhard, DiveYak, Rawprawn, PeteyH, RedPhoenix, Jeffo, FlyRod, Clarkos, OTE, Bec, Barnsey, Arpie, EAstCoast, GregV, Squizzy, Sean, Sulo, CrazyRatWoman, TCurve.

30 starters so far. Anyone I've missed? Anyone on the list that ISN'T coming?

shanks...


----------



## DiveYak

Have a look at this..about 3mins in for some popper strikes...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9_27G81 ... ed&search=


----------



## Davey G

occy said:


> Thanks Davey, my cousins name is Graeme.


FYI - Tags will carry the members USERNAME, first name and kayak type.

If theres any others coming please advise me of the above details (ps. tags can only be made up for AKFF members- so if they aren't registered on the site then they won't get a tag!)

I'll bring along some 'extras' for late arrivals etc and will also have some special sticker tags for the kiddies


----------



## Blackant

G'Day All, Blackant here,
Have the OK from the better half to do this trip. About time I tried my new Hobie out. Tried it up at Split Rock dam near Barraba whilst celebrating Anzac Day with a few vets last week. Dam level was 3%. No fun. Too much grog.


----------



## rawprawn

See you there Blackant. CanÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t guarantee fun but I can assure you I will be working on the too much grog component of the trip :wink:


----------



## squizzy

I have been picking up snipets of info regarding pfd's in nsw, do you only wear them when you are "offshore". Does this mean they are only carried on the yak when fishing in esturies and not worn? What are the rules for nsw. In vic if its not on...it aint on ....boating that is :wink:


----------



## Peril

squizzy said:


> I have been picking up snipets of info regarding pfd's in nsw, do you only wear them when you are "offshore". Does this mean they are only carried on the yak when fishing in esturies and not worn? What are the rules for nsw. In vic if its not on...it aint on ....boating that is :wink:





NSW Maritime Safe Boating Handbook said:


> Canoes/Kayaks Occupants MUST wear a lifejacket type 1, 2 or 3 except when the craft is: (a) propelled by paddles or oars
> in enclosed waters during daylight and (b) not being used as a tender and (c) so constructed as to stay
> afloat if capsized and (d) not more than 400m from the nearest shore. Anchor not required.


This means you won't have to wear a pfd in daytime on the lake. However, most of us wear one all the time - its a good habit.

You will find quite a few of us fishing into the early evening at Forster so a pfd and at least a torch, preferably a riding light, will be required.

Doesn't Victoria have a rules similar to the 400m rule and day/night rule?


----------



## keza

Hi Guys,

i'm in.
family villa number 4 is booked.
arriving between 1 and 2 on friday, leaving sunday pm.

i'm also bringing a mate of mine but have told him if he wants a badge he has to sign up.
I never should have told him about the joining ritual, he's a bit nervous.

can't wait

Kerry


----------



## rawprawn

keza said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> i'm in.
> family villa number 4 is booked.
> arriving between 1 and 2 on friday, leaving sunday pm.
> 
> i'm also bringing a mate of mine but have told him if he wants a badge he has to sign up.
> I never should have told him about the joining ritual, he's a bit nervous.
> 
> can't wait
> 
> Kerry


I'm in villa number 5. I hope you like screeming kids early in the morning


----------



## keza

rawprawn said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> i'm in.
> family villa number 4 is booked.
> arriving between 1 and 2 on friday, leaving sunday pm.
> 
> i'm also bringing a mate of mine but have told him if he wants a badge he has to sign up.
> I never should have told him about the joining ritual, he's a bit nervous.
> 
> can't wait
> 
> Kerry
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in villa number 5. I hope you like screeming kids early in the morning
Click to expand...

can you keep that quiet, i told my wife it was fishers only, no family and she went for it.

But on the subject of screaming, i have a habit of yelling when i hook a fish, do you think that might upset anyone using poppers

Kerry
:shock:

ps. haven't yelled in a while


----------



## rawprawn

> can you keep that quiet, i told my wife it was fishers only, no family and she went for it.
> 
> But on the subject of screaming, i have a habit of yelling when i hook a fish, do you think that might upset anyone using poppers
> Kerry
> :shock:


Gee I hadnt thought of that. Am I the only one stupid enough to bring my family with me?


----------



## saysme

Booked, Got a waterfront cabin to fit the family in, and not to far to wheel the Revo. Now all I need to do is watch listen and learn- and I may even catch a fish before the weekends out. 
I nornmally fish SP's (with limited success). I may need to expand my tackle box- any pointers appreciated.
The Revo still ain't wet yet.

Steve


----------



## Clarkos

Finally got approval from SWMBO, so the Clarkos clan are going to Forster.

Unfortunately we left it to late to get a cabin at the AKFF caravan park (wife will be 4.5 months prego by then and the little one is only 18 months), so we'll be staying up the road at Smugglers Cove.

Will get up there Friday, so will swing by in the arvo to say hello.

Steve.

PS Thanks again to Matt for the recomendations.


----------



## Davey G

can the following members please advise of their kayak type please (for nametag purposes) .
Sean
Greg V
Keza
Woopie.

thankyou....thankyou very much :roll:


----------



## Sir Bob

G'day all. I am hopeful of making it. Just wondering if anyone was still open to sharing either camping space for a small tent or a cabin room. Haven't found the time to ring but I assume there are no camping spaces left on the water. Also if anyone is heading from up North and can fit me and my yak give me a pm. If anyone can help with either of these it will make me more likely to attend. Thanks.
Damien


----------



## sulo

Gday Damien, Sorry can't help with your kayak,we're stopping at Nambucca to pick up a Perception Minnow on loan for the Mrs to play around in.Dunno how big the sites are but if theres room you can camp in our backyard. 
Long as you don't sleepwalk or snore.l


----------



## crazyratwoman

Yer Damien, u can share ours also.... but we won't have a touch lamp or a toaster like Sulo rofl!

I'd be able to fit u, but not yr yak, unless u got those racks where they stand on their side... plus i can't leave til about 7pm saturday night...


----------



## sulo

Jeez don't tell em all about the touch lamp and toaster or else everybody'll move in.


----------



## Sir Bob

Thanks to Tryhard, Crazy, Sulo and Woopie (pm) but I think I will have to sort out my own transport there, means I will be leaving wife and kids without easy transport for that weekend - imagine the points I'm going to have to rack up for that :shock: I will take advantage of the offer to pitch a tent on someone's site so thanks for the offer, I'll pm about that.
Thanks all
Damien


----------



## Sir Bob

Hey guys was thinking :shock: 
Is there going to be anyone there selling lures/ tackle/bait?
an enterprising local bait & tackle shop may do well to visit with some gear, save us getting into town when we could be out fishing. 
:roll: Hey, you never know unless you ask


----------



## keza

Sir Bob said:


> Hey guys was thinking :shock:
> Is there going to be anyone there selling lures/ tackle/bait?
> an enterprising local bait & tackle shop may do well to visit with some gear, save us getting into town when we could be out fishing.
> :roll: Hey, you never know unless you ask


he would just have to turn up with a truck load of SX40's , CD7's and some gulp baits!
oh and he might as well pick up the beers on the way

kerry :lol:


----------



## DiveYak

Might be in with half a chance!! :lol: Just pm'ed you DaveyG re nametag. Thanks.


----------



## Clarkos

Anybody else starting to look at this weekends weather forecast?

Hope It's wrong.....

Forecast for Forster

Thursday Rain developing
16 / 24Ã‚Â°C 50%, 10-20mm Nil N 18km/h 68% NNE 26km/h 68% 
Friday Late shower
16 / 21Ã‚Â°C 40%, 5-10mm Nil N 34km/h 71% N 36km/h 77% 
Saturday Windy with rain
13 / 21Ã‚Â°C 60%, 40-80mm Nil WSW 31km/h 73% SW 40km/h 80% 
Sunday Sunny
14 / 21Ã‚Â°C 5%, < 1mm Nil SSW 36km/h 73% SSW 30km/h 71%


----------



## aleg75

Clarkos said:


> Anybody else starting to look at this weekends weather forecast?
> 
> Hope It's wrong.....
> 
> Forecast for Forster
> 
> Thursday Rain developing
> 16 / 24Ã‚Â°C 50%, 10-20mm Nil N 18km/h 68% NNE 26km/h 68%
> Friday Late shower
> 16 / 21Ã‚Â°C 40%, 5-10mm Nil N 34km/h 71% N 36km/h 77%
> Saturday Windy with rain
> 13 / 21Ã‚Â°C 60%, 40-80mm Nil WSW 31km/h 73% SW 40km/h 80%
> Sunday Sunny
> 14 / 21Ã‚Â°C 5%, < 1mm Nil SSW 36km/h 73% SSW 30km/h 71%


hmmm hopfully they are wrong as always, but regardless of weather, I will be there smiling!

Ash


----------



## keza

Clarkos said:


> Anybody else starting to look at this weekends weather forecast?
> 
> Hope It's wrong....


of course it is wrong, the question is will it be better or worse than they say
:?


----------



## eastcoast

000


----------



## Davey G

ooh goody, camping in the rain and wind :? :roll: can't wait.

I dont mind the rain, but PLEASE DON'T BE WINDY!!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:

however if the fish are biting it will be all good...


----------



## Peril

What's that sound? Could it be a spanner in the spokes of the popper master? Let's see how well we all adapt to the conditions


----------



## sulo

From a camping point of view,whats worse is having a sunny weekend and then having it whizz down raining just before you start to pack up .Nothing like having to drive hours home and then having to dry out wet camping gear....


----------



## keza

sulo said:


> From a camping point of view,whats worse is having a sunny weekend and then having it whizz down raining just before you start to pack up .Nothing like having to drive hours home and then having to dry out wet camping gear....


family villa number 4
:twisted:

Kerry


----------



## rawprawn

Villa number 5. who playing on the footy on the weekend? I had better bring my slippers :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## MangoX

Justcrusin32: Dave I hope your tent doesnt leak mate :shock: :wink:

dont mind the rain as much as the bloody wind... :x

Will be taking plenty of bruskies... :wink: just in case.....


----------



## rawprawn

Surly we will be able to find some spots out of the wind in all those creeks. ItÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ll be fine donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t worry.


----------



## sulo

Yeah think positive waves.Otherwise we might aaaaall have to pack into family villa number 5. 
I'll pack my fluoro council raincoat/pants ensemble just in case.It'll be easier for the rescue helicopter to spot me in between squalls. 
Been spending a fortune on lures and assorted tackle the last couple of weeks ,I'm determined to use 'em.


----------



## sulo

Was talking to my father in law a coupla weeks ago ,which is unusual,he generally doesn't talk to me much .He used to spend a lot of time fishing at Forster years ago and reckons a pretty good spot is in the river straight across from ,is it 7 mile beach ? on the Tuncurry side.Any idea what its like up that way these days ?


----------



## crazyratwoman

well, we got a tarp, everyones bringing grog.... bring on the drinking games i say!

:lol: :wink:

but yer, it'll be fun no matter what the weather!


----------



## sulo

Thought you said yesterday you needed a tarp ?


----------



## crazyratwoman

i do bro but didn't u see the huge one thats gonna be there? enough room for everyone! talk to Squizzy, he's yr man!


----------



## justcrusin

Don't worry steve i'll throw in the heavy artillery, it stood up to 7 days of 40 to 50 knot winds over xmas she'll be all good, and still plenty of room for the esky and a game of cards if its that bad.

Sea breeze has no rain but winds from the west north west blowing hardest friday night and saturday easing off into sunday monday while swinging around to the west south west, according to them rain should stop friday and be sunny saturday and sunday.

Every time i go to forster it blows its arse off :evil:

Anyone got a sail :shock:

Cheers Dave


----------



## T-curve

Somebody try and stop me...bugga the weather :twisted: ...start googling...you will be surprised how many spots you can find to launch from if it gets nasty :wink:


----------



## squizzy

This little baby has three sides, 2 clear and one white 4 sets of fluro's and it comes with a little fat bloke who wont shut up and tells bad jokes, but he likes beer & fishing :lol: 
Not sure if I can fit in the patio heater  
But the marquee is number 2 on the list, kayak being no1 of coarse.
As if the rains & wind gunna stop a Victorian from fishing. 20 knots, raining, cold just another day at the office!

oh & by the way, these showed up at my office today! :lol: 
I just had to test it out. They really work!


----------



## justcrusin

The whole area from the camp site to forster keys and up that creeck looks pretty protected from any westerly. Well the waves won;t have a chance to build up. there only mangroves so will still be a bit of wind.

possibly will be able to hug the southern edge when it swings to the sw on Sunday.

Fingers crossed that it blows through early

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWelZkSkAAB9fgAAScaeAEgAkFIo//v+wIACUiKeJ6lNPFNNPSGgDIep6maQap+VPUaNRoD0hkaMjTTJ6ghEOgwq7edlIPX1Vh8FZESZ6Vxh4mJYKhc4LcVO/V2+AhchmcYsv3o0zk6iyxbVwpnJ8asye32AZVz2IbCkavAdRAp2c7wTNZJipMhOe6BVhLOsxlbC3iOjlcUw6MnBwkjIYy/XNKbnxrf+ZKj+LuSKcKEh0rMiUgA==


----------



## crazyratwoman

yay stubwah holders, yay forster, yay pizza....... damn i wont be there til saturday nite


----------



## aleg75

tryhard said:


> anyone who will be there for the pizza night and has any special dietary requirements please pm me.


Pizza night? what night is pizza night planned? I must have missed something? what are the details?

Ash


----------



## justcrusin

Matt, good one there i am finally doing some work teaching a class and my phone buzz's away (on silent of course) to see a picture of a 40 something cm flatty and a big bream beside it. Plus a couple of others i couldn't make out on the phone.

Are you trying to make me jealous :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave

PS nice fish, come on friday


----------



## eastcoast

000


----------



## keza

did you look at the ALMANAC ?
friday , saturday , sunday all excellent

Kerry


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## OutbackDee

Seeing as its only a couple more sleeps till Forster how about we agree upon a UHF channel to make it easier to find people upon arrival? Say default *channel 25*? I know some people are arriving Thursday so this might be of use for the early birds. With any luck Thursday will just be overcast and calm as opposed to the 'chance of rain' prediction 

http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?title=Two-way_Radio - BTW great write up JC


----------



## justcrusin

Thanks OD, i used to teach a radio course so i could add heaps, but i think thats enough for what we do.

Occy don't know if the jews will be on mate no moon  i'd love if they were thou, a night session would be good. (have to stay off the port)

Cheers Dave


----------



## Pauly

Barnsey is a late scratching..... I have one single bed left in a deluxe spa cabin (4 person) first one to drop me a PM stays dry & warm!!
Pauly


----------



## aleg75

tryhard said:


> Talked to Domino's pizza today to warn them of the impending large order and they have requested I put in an order asap ( :roll: ) so they can get them ready during the day SO if all the people that are going to be here on Fri night please indicate what they want.


Hmmmm for my 1,000 post I would like to ask for a thin crust peporoni  (pardon spelling)


----------



## Clarkos

Anything with meat,

and one for my pregnant wife, which means no processed meats or chicken (to be safe) or soft cheeses.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfrE32oAAAZbgAASQCEAEFAAL+eUICAAIoA0D1AxCgAxGmmjRzIPioQgLUKYjzRe3I1YdElWCKpgr/F3JFOFCQ+sTfag


----------



## Squidder

Me too, not fussy


----------



## rawprawn

One Vegitarian for me and a ham and pinaple for the wife and kids.


----------



## keza

a vegetarian for me and anything for Adam. 
( if the anything part is a pain just get him a vegetarian and that will teach him a lesson).

thanks
Kerry


----------



## sulo

I'm Brian of Nazareth and so's my wife. :lol: :lol: 
We don't mind.Mrs likes thin crust ,I like thick .Surprise us ![/quote]


----------



## Peril

Is that what Dominos make?

Something with anchovies and no pineapple! Whatever.


----------



## OutbackDee

No special requests from OD and Alex - we're not fussy about pizza but meatlovers and pepperoni are firm favorites for Dominos


----------



## saysme

Pizza, This weekend is getting every day and its not even here yet. Ham and Pineapple for My wife and boy (toad fish) thankyou. I'll eat anything

Steve


----------



## justcrusin

I'll be there Friday night, whatever pizza is going, supreme, ham and pinapple, meatlovers its all good.

Cheers Dave


----------



## OutbackDee

See you all at Forster - will be getting there Thursday arvo. We'll be in water front villa 6.

Hopefully we can get out for a Thursday arvo fish 

(Channel 25 on the UHF)


----------



## Pauly

Vegetarian for Bec and i'll have anything with meat......
Pauly.


----------



## paffoh

Good luck guys, quite envious!

If its anything like Barlings event it will be a corker


----------



## Guest

On The Edge said:


> Vegetarian for Bec and i'll have anything with meat......
> Pauly.


Hamburger with the lot, no salad 

Have a great time all, wish I could be there with ya's


----------



## victor-victor

See Ya all you guys and gals in Forster and those who could not make it have a great weekend.

I am leaving in ten minutes, First call is to see my mum near Forster and catchup with everyone Friday.

Safe driving everyone.

Victor


----------



## Clarkos

Latest forecast is looking a lot better than 2 days ago, although still windy.

Forecast for Forster

Day Forecast Temp range Chance of rain 9am wind 3pm wind

Thursday Rain developing 14 / 24Ã‚Â°C 50%, 1-5mm W 10km/h ENE 8km/h

Friday Thunderstorms clearing 17 / 24Ã‚Â°C 40%, 5-10mm NNW 39km/h WNW 35km/h

Saturday Mostly sunny 14 / 22Ã‚Â°C 10%, < 1mm W 34km/h SW 21km/h

Sunday Mostly sunny 12 / 20Ã‚Â°C 5%, < 1mm W 20km/h WSW 8km/h

Monday Sunny 11 / 21Ã‚Â°C 5%, < 1mm W 18km/h WNW 8km/h


----------



## JT

Please excuse the late starter stuff but I am in for this Forster bash and can't wait. 8)

Arriving Friday late afternoon at about 6:00. Pizzas? Anything is just fine although I would, like Peril, be quitely contented if I found some anchovies on something.

Leaving Sunday. Bring it on!!!  

JT


----------



## Dodge

Have a good trip all you Forster going akffers :wink:


----------



## justcrusin

Gday guys the crusin is now on the air just got a 40 channel uhf radio from tricky dickies for $99. 6km range, external speaker and mic that clips to your jacket. 28hrs operation time 

Cheers dave


----------



## aleg75

justcrusin32 said:


> Gday guys the crusin is now on the air just got a 40 channel uhf radio from tricky dickies for $99. 6km range, external speaker and mic that clips to your jacket. 28hrs operation time
> 
> Cheers dave


Guess where i am going at lunch time :lol: just for a look.....promise :shock:


----------



## Davey G

yeah safe travels everyone.... look forward to seeing you all there.

just gotta shake this bloody chest cold I've got at the mo'.....


----------



## Clarkos

The 40km winds tomorrow should sort you out Davey..... :wink:


----------



## JT

Clarkos said:


> The 40km winds tomorrow should sort you out Davey..... :wink:


That and a few beers Saturday night 8) :twisted:

JT


----------



## rawprawn

I'm working on the weather. If I can get the wind down by 20km you guys owe me big time.


----------



## Tim

g'luck guys sounds like a hoot!


----------



## Sir Bob

Getting close now, sorting out the gear now, 1 sleep to go, 1 day of work then Forster hear I come


----------



## bazzoo

fair winds and smooth sea guys and girls , i hope you all have an absolutely wonderful time and at least one hangover each ,,,,, ohhh , and some fish


----------



## JT

Can anyone up at Forster give us a live update on the weather please?

John


----------

